# Tax Day Is Hell For Uber Drivers



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...ineodonovan/tax-day-is-hell-for-uber-drivers#
Att. StarzykCPA and UberTaxPro


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the author posted here last week looking for drivers to share "tax problems" they had

lol, I like the clueless comments after the article:

New tires are deductiable
gas and coffee are too... 

Miles are the only thing you need to keep track of, the mileage deduction includes tires and gas... coffee? no.

those drivers need to spend some time here and not Buzzfeed


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> the author posted here last week looking for drivers to share "tax problems" they had
> 
> lol, I like the clueless comments after the article:
> 
> ...


Probably took the tires *and *the standard mileage rate.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Probably took the tires *and *the standard mileage rate.


I'm all for that.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Not really. Keep track of miles. Take a pic on your phone - it will date and location stamp in the meta data. 2 pics per day. Start. Stop. Tabulate miles. Add tolls from your iPass. 

Not that difficult people.


----------

